# crashed nismo



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i crashed my babe...might be for sale..who knows all i kno is im 

I was driving and traffic stopped out of no were and I couldnt stop in time. I rear ended a 98 maxima pushing that into a rear of a suv

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/403627/2


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

ouch ...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> ouch ...


 ouch is right..im trying to make up my mind..if i should put it back together or give up

i still gotta pay for the 2 other cars..n then get around to mine


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Sell it and get an se-l :thumbup:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Sell it and get an se-l :thumbup:


i second the motion !


----------



## nissan98se (Sep 13, 2004)

*Wreck*



Nismo1997 said:


> i crashed my babe...might be for sale..who knows all i kno is im
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/403627/2



That sucks. my last car was obliterated so I know the feeling. 

If you have another car like it, you might want to keep it for spare parts. If not, you might want to just sell it cause its worth little wrecked and it might take more than it costs to fix. Just some suggestions -


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

id love to get a se-l but funds are very short..i just turned 18 n gotta pay for the other 2 cars...then mine..


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

If youre just 18 what are you doing with 3 cars?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

he might meant he other two he hit


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> he might meant he other two he hit


oh ok, that makes more sense.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

yea i rear ended a max..pushin the max into a rear of a suv...well, im gonna fix it..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

new pics are up


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

is that a muffler tip sticking out of your front bumper?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> i crashed my babe...might be for sale..who knows all i kno is im
> 
> I was driving and traffic stopped out of no were and I couldnt stop in time. I rear ended a 98 maxima pushing that into a rear of a suv
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/403627/2


 sorry to hear that dude


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sno said:


> is that a muffler tip sticking out of your front bumper?


yes i went right under the max..think my car is low enought? so just for my 800$ suspenion...only has 30miles on it


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

on my way to go check out a spec v...im not too sure yet wha i wanna do..my body shop guy is coming over tonight to check it out and see what he thinks..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

the askin price of the spec is a bit high..im trying to get a loan for pretty much ne car @ this point...i need a car for monday..


i was livin it good, and all in less then a week. my life turned to 100% shit..im in a deep hole and cant see the top


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ok i dont got the funds so, i gotta fix the sentra..started to work on it..order my hood today..so..just hope everything works out..and that next week and another shitty 1


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

a wreck is always a good excuse to upgrade all the broken parts

who knows, you might be better off


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> a wreck is always a good excuse to upgrade all the broken parts
> 
> who knows, you might be better off


for example me :thumbup: 

well .. i didnt have a choice anyways


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

thats just wha im doing...for updates check my other post..this 1 is gonna b closed soon

thanks nick

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=66509


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i guess i gotta use this thread bc my other 1 got closed...for some1 hating


gotta love the resson n i get blamed


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Crashed Nissan.... not sure what would make it "Nismo"


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

myoung said:


> Crashed Nissan.... not sure what would make it "Nismo"


just a name bro


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> just a name bro


Nismo is not just a name.

How can it have anything to do with Nismo if it has no Nismo parts? Might as well say Type-R...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

myoung said:


> Nismo is not just a name.
> 
> How can it have anything to do with Nismo if it has no Nismo parts? Might as well say Type-R...


your just too funny..close this thread too


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

myoung said:


> Nismo is not just a name.
> 
> How can it have anything to do with Nismo if it has no Nismo parts? Might as well say Type-R...


its a name i picked to use.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I dont think he meant for anyone to take it to the heart.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> your just too funny..close this thread too


Just might if it also becomes ridiculous...

Just so I have this right, you named your car Nismo? just want to make sure I understand correctly.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> I dont think he meant for anyone to take it to the heart.


So things he writes shouldn't be taken seriously? that's pretty much what you implied with that statement.

 back at ya


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> i guess i gotta use this thread bc my other 1 got closed...for some1 hating
> 
> 
> gotta love the resson n i get blamed


No PAL...I closed the thread because BOTH OF YOU were acting like three year olds. Like I said in my PM you need to grow up!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> your just too funny..close this thread too


okay...closed!


----------

